# Mirror Lake area with Scouts



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi I am a new Scoutmaster and wanted to find a good place to take the scouts camping (free spot) and fishing up by mirror lake, any help is appreciated


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sent you a PM about this area.

Lots of fish to be caught. Not too hot. far enough away from other campers to not be a nuisance.

Great place for scouts.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Still quite a bit of snow up there, and all of the upper lakes are frozen. I was up there tuesday and Crystal/Trial lake were about 1/4 iced off. Shouldnt be long for the lakes to open, but for the most part there was still 4-6 feet of snow at mirror lake.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

woundedjew said:


> Still quite a bit of snow up there, and all of the upper lakes are frozen. I was up there tuesday and Crystal/Trial lake were about 1/4 iced off. Shouldnt be long for the lakes to open, but for the most part there was still 4-6 feet of snow at mirror lake.


Are the lakes closed until they decide that the campgrounds are open? Or could I take a drive up there are go fishing for the day


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

lakes are open for fishing year round. go man go.


----------

